# Sonic wheels



## hyperman (Aug 18, 2016)

*2019 Sonic Wheels*

Will the 17" 2019 Sonic Wheels fit a 2015 LTZ? Will the TPMS from the sonic wheels work also?


----------



## hyperman (Aug 18, 2016)

https://www.hubcaphaven.com/p/24007...4NoHPk7bboLTJ3WQPkcShVOAgafmgRDEaAhJGEALw_wcB


----------



## hyperman (Aug 18, 2016)

Will these chevy sonic wheels fit a 2105 LTZ? Will the TPMS from them work with the cruze?

https://www.hubcaphaven.com/p/24007...4NoHPk7bboLTJ3WQPkcShVOAgafmgRDEaAhJGEALw_wcB


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sonic and gen1 gasoline Cruze use the same wheel hub and backspace dimensions as well as the same TPS senders.

So, the answer is Yes and Yes.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You have asked the same question on two threads.

I am closing this one.

Rob


----------



## hyperman (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you


----------

